#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  18 декабря -"Джонангпа" Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо дарует учение по Калачакре

## Kirill M

18 декабря в центре "Джонангпа" Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо дарует учение
"Подготовка к посвящению Калачакры"


По просьбе учеников Ламы и русских буддистов, которые едут на
посвящение Калачакры, 18 декабря в 15-00 в центре "Джонангпа" Лама
… Йонтен Гиалсто дарует учения по Калачакра-тантре. Учитель прочтет
лекцию "Подготовка к посвящению Калачакры", дарует лунг на мантру
Калачакры, передачу текста нендро Калачакры и проведет совместную
практику. Эти учения приурочены к посвящению Калачакры, которое
проведет Его Святейшество Далай Лама 14-й с 28 декабря 2011г. по 10
января 2012г. в Бодхгайе, Индия. На лекцию приглашаются все желающие.
Особенно те, кто едет на учения и посвящения ЕС Далай-ламы!

Калачакра, букв. "Колесо времени", божество медитации, йидам
Калачакра-тантры. Эта тантра, как метод достижения Просветления, была
впервые проповедана Буддой Шакьямуни за год до Махапаринирваны.
Калачакра-тантру относят к буддийским тантрам высшей йоги
(ануттара-йога-тантрам). "Поскольку эти учения были переданы тайным
проявлением Будды, тем, кто находился в мистическом состоянии
очищенной кармы и восприятия, то не имеет большого значения, была ли
тантра изложена во время жизни исторического Будды. Тем не менее,
истинный корень Калачакра-тантры был сформулирован самим Буддой во
время его жизни". Е.С. Далай-лама XIV.

Программа семинара:
*Подготовка к тантрическому посвящению Калачакры. Что должен знать
ученик. Виды посвящений. Обеты.
*Значение тантрического посвящения Калачакры. Польза и объяснение
смысла посвящения.
*Три круга времени: Внешняя Калачакра. Внутреняя Калачакра. Иная
(тайная) Калачакра.
*Что представляет собой практика тантры Калачакры: предварительные
практики и практика на продвинутых стадиях тантры
*Лунг (устная передача) на мантру Калачакры и текст предварительных практик
*Тхри (комментарий) на практику Сахаджа-Калачакры. Совместная
практика с Учителем
*Ответы на вопросы


Время проведения учений: 18 декабря с 15-00 до 18-00.

Рекомендуемое подношение за участие: 500 рублей.

Для участия в семинаре необходимо зарегистрироваться по электронной
почте jonangpa@mail.ru

Место проведения семинара: Центр "Джонангпа" г. Москва, м.
"Партизанская", ул. Окружной проезд, дом 16. 2-й этаж, комната No. 113.

Вопросы по поводу участия по телефонам 8 (916) 991-29-54, 8 (906)
780-43-93 или по е-мэйл jonangpa@mail.ru

Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо прошел обучение в монастыре Сер Гомпа традиции
Джонанг, где успешно выполнил практики и сдал экзамены по учениям
тантры Калачакры. После этого Лама много лет провел в медитациях в
пещерах Миларепы, Долпопы и др. местах отшельничества, где занимался
практикой Калачакра-тантры. С 2003 года Лама большую часть времени
находится в России, где передает свои знания и опыт российским, а
также украинским и молдавским ученикам. Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо дает
наставления по практикам Нендро, Шаматха, Випашьяна, 6 Йог Наропы,
передает духовные и исцеляющие мантры на благо учеников. Лама Йонтен
Гиалтсо провел ряд семинаров по практикам Шести йог Наропы (йога
Туммо, йога Бардо, Пхова), Калачакры, Чод.

Регистрация:
е-мэйл jonangpa@mail.ru
http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/279812258722018/
www.joinangpa.ru

----------

Lungrig (05.12.2011), Че Линг (07.12.2011)

----------

